# .445 super mag



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

I was just the forum and didn't see anything about the 445 super mag. It happens to be my personal favorite handgun. I have it in a 12 inch barrel for my contnder. Factory rounds are mild. My handloads are incredibly potent. takes a strong wrist and a small brain to shoot. LOL. JUst curious to hear your guys thoughts opinions. Good shooting


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

Well I geuss nobody has any opinions or thoughts.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

The .445 is defiantly one powerful handgun. My thoughts on it, exepensive, hard to find, and heavy recoil. I think I like it!
:beer:


----------

